# I'm too sensitive?



## username2012 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm reasonably lucky to have very sensitive nipples, which is great during sex. I love to have my husband play with them, it's almost as good as him touching me *elsewhere*.

The problem is that he likes to play with them other times too, like when we are just getting into bed to go to sleep. He's not trying to initiate sex, he just likes to play with them a little bit. The problem is that they are SO sensitive that unless I can relax and enjoy the attention (i.e. during sex), I really don't want them to be touched. It is very distracting when I really just want to lay down, cuddle, relax and go to sleep. When he's playing with them, I can't relax and it gets a little annoying/irritating.

I've tried explaining this to him but he thinks it's just a cute joke between us now, him trying to touch them and me pulling away. It was cute at first but I'm starting to dread going near him in my nightie because he'll try to grab at me when all I want to do is reach over him to turn the light off and go to sleep.

FYI - Our sex life is fine. He have sex 2-3 times a week and he has said that the frequency is fine. I've asked him straight out if he is trying to initiate sex when he grabs me and he says no, he just likes to play with my nipples for fun.

How do I nicely tell him to keep his hands off? I don't want him to not cuddle or caress me other places (my back, my arm, etc) and I don't want him to stop playing with them during sex. I don't know how to describe the feeling of it being too sensitive. It's almost like being tickled. It can be fun and enjoyable sometimes but only in the right circumstance and not all the time. Then it gets annoying. KWIM?


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

Full disclosure first - I tend to side with your H here at least from the standpoint of liking to play with them.


> I've tried explaining this to him but he thinks it's just a cute joke between us now, him trying to touch them and me pulling away. It was cute at first but


You established a pattern of behavior. It was fun, cute. So how do you change that without some hurt feelings? My W will flash me, let me play well before bedtime, mornings, afternoon, whatever. This isn't everyday, but it is her way of giving me what I enjoy, but on her schedule.

Her other "weapon" is I'm very ticklish, so she wins the "play" battle that way. If he's not ticklish, squeeze his nuts, that's a sensitivity any guy understands so perhaps he could relate.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Suck it up until he gets bored because quite frankly he's probably doing it because he gets a reaction from you.


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

username2012 said:


> I'm reasonably lucky to have very sensitive nipples, which is great during sex. I love to have my husband play with them, it's almost as good as him touching me *elsewhere*.
> 
> The problem is that he likes to play with them other times too, like when we are just getting into bed to go to sleep. He's not trying to initiate sex, he just likes to play with them a little bit. The problem is that they are SO sensitive that unless I can relax and enjoy the attention (i.e. during sex), I really don't want them to be touched. It is very distracting when I really just want to lay down, cuddle, relax and go to sleep. When he's playing with them, I can't relax and it gets a little annoying/irritating.
> 
> I've tried explaining this to him but he thinks it's just a cute joke between us now, him trying to touch them and me pulling away. It was cute at first but I'm starting to dread going near him in my nightie because he'll try to grab at me when all I want to do is reach over him to turn the light off and go to sleep.


 I'd just tell my husband it was annoying, and if he didn't stop I'd wear a sports bra to bed on those nights. :smthumbup: seriously.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

Starting twisting his in return.......


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Put some mouse traps on them.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife hates when I touch her in any sexual area unless we're making love or in the process. Even when she takes care of me on the nights she's not in the mood, I get my hand pushed away. Cuddling and groping are two different things and we as Neanderthal men have a hard time differentiating.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

CanadianGuy said:


> Put some mouse traps on them.


Lmao... 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

